# Never Trust a Wizard's Imperial Fist Project Log



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello all! I've got a new project to infrequently update along side my Blood Angel army that has been developing over the last couple years. Currently for this project, I'm working on my Master of the Forge with Combi-Plasma, Terminator Sergeant with Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield, and a Land Raider chassis. Here's a group pic of the work from today!










The army that I am going to be building is as follows:

Master of the Forge - combi-plas

Librarian - mastery 2, TDA, SS

Terminator Assault squad - 3x TH/SS, 2x LC in a LRR w/ MM

5 man Scout squad - snipers, ML, cloaks

3x 10 man Tactical squads - each w/ PG, each in a Rhino

Stormtalon Gunship - TML, TLAC

5 man Devastator squad - 4x ML

Land Raider



See you with more soon!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That yellow is looking solid so far.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> That yellow is looking solid so far.


Considering that tank was completely dark red before, I'll take it! It's a shame that the LR doesn't have headlights...I might get creative in a solution to that one day. I'm thinking of hitting it with that yellow glaze, followed by some sepia wash then much highlighting. I've never painted yellow before, I'm really curious as to how it's going to turn out. The silver details are now almost done, I should have more progress to report soon.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Seconded, that yellow is pretty damn good! :good:

I've always ended up with a blotchy finish on yellow parts


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Tawa! It's 7 coats I think all together. Maybe 8....and there will be more before I'm through for sure.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

At least seven coats...... Erp! :shok:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The fact it has no headlights appears to be a rather blatant invitation to wire up some LED's :wink:

List looks great and the paint seems to be coming along nicely :victory:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

sorry if im being thick how did you get the smooth yellow?

i take it you base sprayed white and did your 7 layers of yellow?

and finally 7 layers of yellow are you mad?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> and finally 7 layers of yellow are you mad?


Have you seen your orks? You're asking if he's mad? :wink:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work ntaw! ive been needing some competition for my own IF. Is the yellow just the base coat of Averland sunset or did you use another color as well? only asking as it looks rather dark. And on a side note did that Powersword get there yet?



Varakir said:


> Have you seen your orks? You're asking if he's mad?


LOL!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Tawa said:


> At least seven coats......


Pretty much only because I came up from dark red. This was full a Blood Angel LR a couple nights ago, I'm reallocating troops you see. Instead of 5k of BA, I've got 3k of BA and 2k of IF.



Varakir said:


> The fact it has no headlights appears to be a rather blatant invitation to wire up some LED's


:shok: I don't know if I'm up for that. I mean...soldering wires I'm unafraid of, I just don't want to open that can of hobby worms until I have more of a separated work space for this.



Varakir said:


> List looks great and the paint seems to be coming along nicely


Thanks, I'm toying with the idea of dropping the heavy support LR and the veteran sergeant upgrades on the tactical squads for two vindicators...but that means buying two vindicators. 



Ring Master "Honka";1594145 said:


> sorry if im being thick how did you get the smooth yellow?
> 
> i take it you base sprayed white and did your 7 layers of yellow?
> 
> and finally 7 layers of yellow are you mad?


Smooth yellow is accomplished by cutting your paints 50:50 with water and painting many coats leaving time to dry in between of course. For that you'll need a couple beers to pass the time. In this instance I took 7 coats because I repainted this from dark red and that's dumb. Bright colours from dark undercoats...well, yeah. Dumb. The Terminator sergeant has one coat of the same yellow from a white basecoat, it's a little blotchy but it will only be one more coat there before I'm happy with it I think. The reason a tank so large might take so many coats as well is because of the large flat areas. It takes me FOREVER to hide my massive dollar store brush strokes on those big flat panels on the LR chassis. As for your last question...no. Not mad...just...a little drunk and obsessed with details like brush strokes.



SwedeMarine said:


> Nice work ntaw! ive been needing some competition for my own IF. Is the yellow just the base coat of Averland sunset or did you use another color as well? only asking as it looks rather dark. And on a side note did that Powersword get there yet?


Totally just Averland at this point. I know it looks dark, but considering the terminator sergeant that I basecoated white is only just brighter...I think it'll come out in the washes. Plus basically all of the vehicles are being re appropriated from my BA army while all of the troops will be coming up from a white base so at least there will be consistency there.

Haven't gotten the sword yet, that will DEFINITELY distract me from painting yellow for a little bit. That Priest is gunna be sooo cool.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate painting yellow but yours is pretty nice man! looking good


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Pretty much only because I came up from dark red. This was full a Blood Angel LR a couple nights ago, I'm reallocating troops you see. Instead of 5k of BA, I've got 3k of BA and 2k of IF.


Fair play, fair play :good:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

More shading before I start highlighting? I think so. Gave it a yellow glaze and been working the darkness with a sepia wash. Mind the cat hair on it.



















The sides are shaded to a similar darkness, but the pictures have a lot of glare. So far I'm really stoked to get back on that terminator assault squad, yellow is fun!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That yellow glaze is pure gold, in a manner of speaking. The sepia shadows are really effective, it's looking good.

Maybe you can ally in some thunderwolf (thundercat) cavalry to present an excuse for all the cat hair?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Back to painting some Fists! I just finished a Dreadnought for my DA so I went back to this Terminator Captain. Pre-wash pic:










More to come! I should be able to get back to this guy in the next day or so. Stoked to have a model finished finally!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The night of bad pictures...but here he is with a bunch of highlighting done to the yellow after a healthy brown wash:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

All done with the yellow! This Terminator Sergeant is pretty much done, just gotta base him and fix up his shield...which is a bit ugly for me to post a picture of just yet :laugh:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

shiny :shok: I like it mate. Yellow is tough but you're really pulling it off.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks @JAMOB, this was actually my first time trying it through to the end really. I stalled hard on that Land Raider after doing all the washes that I have and it still needs more!! Stupid huge ass tanks...

I have to bust the LCs off two of his squad mates, as I have decided that LCs are lame on Terminators and am going full TH/SS in the squad. Can't wait to see them all done together, but I am slightly concerned that I painted the sergeant first....I feel like I'm going to paint the 3rd-5th models so much cleaner than this one since it was my first go.

Why didn't I experiment on Tactical marines?? :laugh:

I've got the 5 man ML squad assembled, as well as a couple individual Tactical marines together and based white (over the black they were before). Once a new BA dex hits the Rhinos I have painted red may just be converted to Yellow like with the Land Raider, but I'm for sure waiting to see what comes in that new dex.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm so jealous. Incredible work on the yellow.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome work man! I love the yellow and the shades you've done on it. I'm gonna keep an eye on this PLog for sure!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

torealis said:


> I'm so jealous. Incredible work on the yellow.





4thswasi said:


> Awesome work man! I love the yellow and the shades you've done on it. I'm gonna keep an eye on this PLog for sure!


Thanks for the kind words guys! I am super stoked that this guy turned out the way he did. I have a bad habit of hopping from squad to squad, so I'm going to try to finish this guy's squad before I move on to anything else that's yellow. Hopefully I will be able to get the primer and first coat of yellow down for the rest of the Terminators on Sunday between band practice and the pool hall.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Must... absorb... skill... through... internet...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah.. I am so jealus of your Yellow skills, I remember when I wanted an IF army, and gave up because I was failing at the yellow parts (note I was 16) xd now I kind of want to try it again.


----------

